# Multicast im Internet?



## len00x (22. Dez 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe einen Server und einige Clients. Der server sendet an alle clients ständig nachrichten (Positionsdaten). die nachrichten sind alle gleich und sollten möglichst gleichzeitig beim client eintreffen.
Im moment verwende ich UDP und für jeden client einen eigenen sendethread.
gibt es hierfür eine bessere lösung? ich hatte schon an multicast gedacht, aber das macht glaube ich im internet keinen sinn.

grüße,


----------



## Grizzly (22. Dez 2005)

Ich bezweifle, dass das überhaupt im Internet geht. Da wird spätestens der Provider das Paket verwerfen.


----------



## SnooP (22. Dez 2005)

Es gibt IP-Multicast... dafür muss man allerdings bestimmte IP-Adressen registrieren - sprich für die Multicast-Gruppe eine ip. Dieser Gruppe können die Clients dann joinen. Jedes IP-Paket das an die Adresse geht, wird automatisch an alle Clients gleichzeitig verteilt... - die Geschichte ist aber imho doch sehr theoretisch - ich würds auch mit udp machen... evtl. kann man sich dann noch Gedanken über bestimmte Synchronisierungen machen - Stichwort Konsistenzmodelle - aber: das die Daten tatsächlich gleichzeitig überall ankommen ist völlig unmöglich - Stichwort Zeit


----------



## len00x (22. Dez 2005)

ja. ich lasse es mal bei UDP. ich habe schon eine zeitsynchronisation eingebaut, aber das ganze ist (meiner meinung nach ) ziemlich kompliziert und die ergebnisse sind nur bei fein-tuning gut...


----------

